# Java-Version für BlueJ-Mac-Version



## TheoMaxetisch (8. Mrz 2022)

Ich habe mir grade die Mac-Version von BlueJ heruntergeladen. Doch es erkennt die Werkzeuge und so weiter nicht da das Programm noch nicht mit Java verknüpft ist. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## httpdigest (8. Mrz 2022)

TheoMaxetisch hat gesagt.:


> Doch es erkennt die Werkzeuge und so weiter nicht


Was sind "Werkzeuge und so weiter"?


----------



## M.L. (8. Mrz 2022)

Gilt zwar für Windows, aber das Prinzip dürfte für einen MAC ähnlich sein: https://www.java-tutorial.org/projekterstellung-bluej.html


----------

